# CFB Playoff: Alabama vs Michigan State



## SpotandStalk (Dec 31, 2015)

I hear the kicker is good from 70?


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2015)

Going with Bama in this one.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 31, 2015)

I think a Michigan State player stole the coin.






Dantonio is pumped up. Here's to an injury free game.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2015)

Enjoyed watching Bob Stoops and OU get blasted by Clemson!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I think a Michigan State player stole the coin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shocked an FSU player didn't do the same in their bowl game today. Or did they?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 31, 2015)

Really hating this weather. Screen keeps screwing up.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 31, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Shocked an FSU player didn't do the same in their bowl game today. Or did they?



This is a playoff thread. Leave the Noles out of it. 




And we have our 1st commercial break.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 31, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Really hating this weather. Screen keeps screwing up.



I had dish for a few years and missed some big games and was furious so I went with cable lol. 

Go msu


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I had dish for a few years and missed some big games and was furious so I went with cable lol.
> 
> Go msu



I know Comcast has a bad rep, but my services have been very reliable since I've had them.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Dec 31, 2015)

Hoping for a clean, safe, competitive game. With BAMA on top of course, lol. 

ROLL TIDE!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> This is a playoff thread. Leave the Noles out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Roll Tide!!!!:


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 31, 2015)

Well, glad to see they are on their own 5. I take it we didn't do much.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 31, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Enjoyed watching Bob Stoops and OU get blasted by Clemson!



Amen


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2015)

UGA's defense is looking good so far...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 31, 2015)

Coker sux


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2015)

Oops.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 31, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> UGA's defense is looking good so far...


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 31, 2015)

Well it looks like ST is dominating the tide


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 31, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Well it looks like ST is dominating the tide



stats are pretty much even. Going to be tough for both offenses.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 31, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> stats are pretty much even. Going to be tough for both offenses.



ST having their way


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2015)

Bama O starting to get some rhythm.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2015)

That should have been a hold on MS on last play.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 31, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> That should have been a hold on MS on last play.



I thought so too.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 31, 2015)

If Alabama had a quarterback, they would be real dangerous.
Sure hope they can make do with the one they have.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2015)

Looked like grounding to me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 31, 2015)

defense shake shake


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 31, 2015)

way to hold them !


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 31, 2015)

Now grind on them a bit.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 31, 2015)

I know this is a tough fought close game but it's boring as all get out. Too many commercials too. Good thing they make beer and Mexican ladies.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I know this is a tough fought close game but it's boring as all get out. Too many commercials too. Good thing they make beer and Mexican ladies.



I don't mind these games at all. Makes a score more exciting when it finally happens.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2015)

Boom!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 31, 2015)

Yes!!!!!


----------



## JHannah92 (Dec 31, 2015)

TD Tide!

Ridley gonna be a superstar.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2015)

Tide got some mojo werkin now.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 31, 2015)

roll tide.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 31, 2015)

that stupid adopted pollock....kicks the stupid ball out of bounds


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2015)

St has no running game. Bama can tee off on the pass rush.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 31, 2015)

browning7wsm said:


> that stupid adopted pollock....kicks the stupid ball out of bounds



:d.  ....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 31, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> that stupid adopted pollock....kicks the stupid ball out of bounds





brownceluse said:


> :d.  ....


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2015)

Tide up 10-0


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 31, 2015)

The pollock makes one. 


10-0 Bama


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2015)

Cook is going to get blasted back there if he keeps standing around.


----------



## Deerhead (Dec 31, 2015)

Wow what an interception.  Roll Tide


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2015)

Tide got lucky on the int.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 31, 2015)

Cook got a little too confident.

10-0 Half


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Cook got a little too confident.
> 
> 10-0 Half



Speaking of Cook. FSU got spanked earlier today!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2015)

I'm sorry. That was totally uncalled for, SS.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 31, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> I'm sorry. That was totally uncalled for, SS.



silver thug in the house.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 31, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Speaking of Cook. FSU got spanked earlier today!



yes they did


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 31, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Speaking of Cook. FSU got spanked earlier today!






I got a feeling Penn St is gonna take the Dawgs to the showers.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2015)

Michigan state has no defensive backfield. 

and apparently they haven't figured out not to run up the middle on offense.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I got a feeling Penn St is gonna take the Dawgs to the showers.



That's messed up!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 31, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> That's messed up!



I'm sorry. That was uncalled for. 



Bama driving. 1st and Goal


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2015)

Bama wearing them boys down. Just like as expected.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2015)

That looks like a TD to me.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2015)

Bama up 17-0


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2015)

Where's all the bama fans in this thread?


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2015)

Sparty needs a spark to stay in this game. Not over yet, but the mighty Tide appears to wearing them down.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 31, 2015)

Man, i thought that ruling was gonna stand but i ain't complaining!
Woohoo!!!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 31, 2015)

Ballgame. Cheers fellas and happy new year. I'm going to work on this bender!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 31, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Where's all the bama fans in this thread?



Trying to get my last day of registrations cleared!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Where's all the bama fans in this thread?



Was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2015)

Conner cook making jake choker look like Joe Montana


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Ballgame. Cheers fellas and happy new year. I'm going to work on this bender!



Same to you.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 31, 2015)

Ok they got it in hand now 
Time for Kirby to turn it in and come on home.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 31, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Where's all the bama fans in this thread?


I imagine free drinks is involved if i know my people.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 31, 2015)

Here comes the squirrel


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 31, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Here comes the squirrel



Okay, i'll give you that one.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 31, 2015)

ST just got robbed!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 31, 2015)

1st down!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 31, 2015)

The officials are going to make sure Bama wins this game


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 31, 2015)

This may be Sparty's last chance to get back in the game.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 31, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> The officials are going to make sure Bama wins this game



47 seconds. I was wondering how long it would take for somebody to post that.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 31, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> The officials are going to make sure Bama wins this game



There's been some terrible officiating in these playoff games.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> The officials are going to make sure Bama wins this game



Is that a surprise to you?


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> There's been some terrible officiating in these playoff games.



That sideline personal foul on Clemson in their game was ridiculous. They were warned for the same thing later in the game, yet the ref said that was their first sideline warning!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2015)

Michigan state coaches are idiots. Run up the middle.  When that doesn't work---run it up the middle


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 31, 2015)

Now it's intentional grounding. Smh


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 31, 2015)

Yes!!!!!!!
Td jones!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2015)

Ball game right there.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 31, 2015)

Obvious I seen two holds and block in the back myself!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 31, 2015)

Throwback said:


> Michigan state coaches are idiots. Run up the middle.  When that doesn't work---run it up the middle



It seems every team that faces Bama thinks they can run up the middle.



News flash, it ain't happened all year.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 31, 2015)

Where is the officiating crew from?, what conference?


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 31, 2015)

BAMA is the better team tonight by any measure....regardless of the officiating


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Obvious I seen two holds and block in the back myself!!



Alabama has to win. The media and the powers that be have too much invested emotionally in them.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 31, 2015)

Im pretty sure yall are watching the next NC team rite dere......


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 31, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> Where is the officiating crew from?, what conference?



Big12.

TD Ridley!!!!


----------



## Deerhead (Dec 31, 2015)

Icing on the cake


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 31, 2015)

It will be an interesting matchup between Clemson's offense and that Bama defense.


----------



## tcward (Dec 31, 2015)

Blow out now...Clemson has NO chance.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 31, 2015)

I'm too deep into the Makers to argue, but I'm continue to be amused by the derogatory comments...whoops deep pass TD, Happy New Years ya'll.
RTR!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> Where is the officiating crew from?, what conference?



Nick sabans bank


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 31, 2015)

Throwback said:


> Alabama has to win. The media and the powers that be have too much invested emotionally in them.



C-mon, TB. You're a better man than that.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2015)

tcward said:


> Blow out now...Clemson has NO chance.



They've said that all year.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2015)

Dang! This is abuse!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2015)

Well auburn scored more points against and held Alabama to fewer points than the much lauded Michigan state Spartans.


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 31, 2015)

Clems'son vs bammer - the south owns CFB. 

Congrats bammers.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2015)

Good Lawd! We still have another quarter to go! Bama might hang 60 on 'em.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2015)

I don't even know what Michigan states coach's name is but---fire him.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> Clems'son vs bammer - the south owns CFB.
> 
> Congrats bammers.



But but but--PAC 12 blah blah blah ...


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 31, 2015)

what a beatdown. roll tide.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Good Lawd! We still have another quarter to go! Bama might hang 60 on 'em.



Being as I am a MICHIGAN Fan I hope they do!


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 31, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Where's all the bama fans in this thread?



Were always here you just don't always hear us.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 31, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> I'm too deep into the Makers to argue, *but I'm continue *to be amused by the derogatory comments...whoops deep pass TD, Happy New Years ya'll.
> RTR!



Really?  We couldn't tell.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2015)

Up the middle again and it didn't work this time either


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2015)

Congratz Bammerzzzz !!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2015)

Coker ought to be taken out now. Give the backup some reps.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 31, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Really?  We couldn't tell.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 31, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Coker ought to be taken out now. Give the backup some reps.



True, I want to see the young guys too


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 31, 2015)

Henry finally breaks a run for a TD!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 31, 2015)

I think this game is out of reach.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 31, 2015)

This is bull! Bama needs to lose so our coach can come to Athens


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 31, 2015)

I never expected this. I was kinda thinking a 13-7 , 17-14 final score.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 31, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> This is bull! Bama needs to lose so our coach can come to Athens



Patience young Skywalker. He'll be there in a week and a half.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 31, 2015)

getting sloppy now.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 31, 2015)

Congrats Bammers


The NC game is going to be a good un.


----------



## Tacoma (Dec 31, 2015)

Go bama go...


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 31, 2015)

Coker played out of his mind. If he does that against CU it will be a easy Bama win. Just hope it's a good game.


----------



## HermanMerman (Dec 31, 2015)

Kirby Smart 2016.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2015)

Congrats to you Bama fans! Very impressive showing by the Tide. I just hope Kirby can get my Dawgs going. We're certainly due.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 31, 2015)

Man, headed to bed with a smile on my face.
Gonna head to the swamp in the morning and see if a deer wants to go for a truck ride.
Enjoyed it and Night all.
Roll Tide!!!!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 31, 2015)

Dang, thats the best the Big 10 has?


----------



## Geffellz18 (Dec 31, 2015)

Complete domination! Congrats Bama. Time to bring home #16 now. ROLL TIDE!!!


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 31, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Dang, thats the best the Big 10 has?



Yes  - yes it is.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Dec 31, 2015)

Congrats to Bama! They played a great game....


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> Yes  - yes it is.



You know better than that.

Mich st is not better than OSU just like ole miss is not better than bama and you know it.

Anyway, great game by Bama. Tight game thru halftime then mich st just couldnt hold up. 

As Ive said leading up to this game, Mich st was not a top 4 team and if not for a fluke play against michigan, they would have never been In this game.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 1, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> You know better than that.
> 
> Mich st is not better than OSU just like ole miss is not better than bama and you know it.
> 
> ...



LOL Snooker...

Roll Tide!


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Dang, thats the best the Big 10 has?



Not hardly. It's a good thing the Bucks lost to mich st. Woulda been a different outcome. Coker looked great. Him and that kicker got a lot better during the season. Bama now has a balanced offense.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 1, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> You know better than that.
> 
> Mich st is not better than OSU just like ole miss is not better than bama and you know it.
> 
> ...





mguthrie said:


> Not hardly. It's a good thing the Bucks lost to mich st. Woulda been a different outcome. Coker looked great. Him and that kicker got a lot better during the season. Bama now has a balanced offense.



I beg to differ,Michigan State is the Big 10 champion,That title is normally reserved for the best team in the conference.................Best of the Big 10 couldn't even muster up one measly little point.
Embarrassment for sure,but yall rock on and spin it the best way you know how
Looks like it's gonna be two teams from the south in the finals!!!!!Best football is played down South boys!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2016)

It took a while to get up a head of steam but that was a curb stomp last night. Congrats to the Bammers.


----------



## groundhawg (Jan 1, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> Not hardly. It's a good thing the Bucks lost to mich st. Woulda been a different outcome. Coker looked great. Him and that kicker got a lot better during the season. Bama now has a balanced offense.



Well they won the Big 10, so who is better than them?  Must not be Ohio State since MSU beat them.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2016)

groundhawg said:


> Well they won the Big 10, so who is better than them?  Must not be Ohio State since MSU beat them.



The PAC12 of course!


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 1, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> Not hardly. It's a good thing the Bucks lost to mich st. Woulda been a different outcome. Coker looked great. Him and that kicker got a lot better during the season. Bama now has a balanced offense.



Are you saying that OSU would have beaten BAMA?


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2016)

Hopefully this will be a good game. Best offense bama has faced since ole Miss. Nobody can compete with bama head up like Michigan state tried too. Bama would have blown out OSU cause they would have done the same thing.


----------

